#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести

## Александр Степанович

НАМО БУДДХАЙЯ

Пытаюсь перевести вот эту сутру:
No. 766 佛說法身經
http://www.cbeta.org/result/normal/T17/0766_001.htm
Встретилась фраза:
善以阿缽底而生阿缽底法。善以三摩缽底而生三摩缽底法
Где не могу понять термин - 阿缽底 и 三摩缽底
Вроде это санскритский - апитта и тримпитта, и вроде это означает непривязанность и три привязанности, но сильно не уверен. 

Саша.

----------


## Юй Кан

阿缽底 
abodi = apatti: "неподвижность/недвижимость".

三摩缽底
sanmobodi = samapatti: (букв. «достижения») — особые состояния ума/сознания, связанные с сосредоточением-самадхи; иногда слово самапатти употребляется в качестве синонима слову дхьяна, при этом различают по меньшей мере четыре типа самапатти (иногда — восемь): (1) не-различение многообразия форм и пребывание в беспредельном пространстве; (2) выход за пределы беспредельного пространства и отождествление с бесконечным сознанием; (3) и (4) самапатти определяются как связанные с бесконечно пустотным сознанием и исчезновением как восприятия, так и не-восприятия).

----------

Аминадав (30.07.2010), Марина В (29.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Александр Степанович, дополнение.
Для 阿缽底 возможен ещё санскр. вариант с долгим первым гласным: 

*aapatti* -- entering into a state or condition , entering into relationship with , changing into;
-- incurring , misfortune , calamity; 
-- fault , transgression.

----------


## Александр Степанович

НАМО БУДДХАЙЯ!

Спасибо за ответ Юй КАН, очень помогли.

Саша

----------

